# Help UKC Novice Ob questions



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

First, download and read the rules as they pertain to Novice and other rules applicable to showing in any level (here's the link to the PDF)

Compared to AKC, the rules allow both voice and signal for SOME exercises. But there's no chattering like in Rally. My cue for the recall over the jump is "Over!" since Neely thinks running around the jump is a clever way to save energy--so that's definitely something to practice and you should be able to fine-tune it in the time you have.

Go and have fun. And post some pictures!

M


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Wry grin did download the rules which is how I found out about the honor exercise and that the recall was over a jump. I am thinking it is only about 16 inches if I am reading the right part of the rules sigh. The honor and the long sit and recall are the exercises that I am most concerned about


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

spindledreams said:


> Wry grin did download the rules which is how I found out about the honor exercise and that the recall was over a jump. I am thinking it is only about 16 inches if I am reading the right part of the rules sigh. The honor and the long sit and recall are the exercises that I am most concerned about


My rat terrier got through in three runs after being primarily a rally competitor. Do practice with people in the ring, standing on either side of the jump, since you probably don't do that normally. I had to check to see if there's a steward distraction during the heeling pattern - not in novice, but yes in open. The honor is a down and you will be mostly out of the way of the working team. Finally, there's a group sit and keeping the leash on the dog is fairly new. 

Also put in some practice with the stand for exam. Good luck!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you that was one of my concerns about the Honor exercise are we off to one side of the pattern or in the middle of it and is it on or off leash. I have trouble understanding what I read sometimes and the classes I can get to are all about AKC. 

Gateway would have been our first competition in Rally sigh so this whole walk into a ring and do stuff is brand new to her and I was last in an ob ring in the mid 80s...


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

spindledreams said:


> Thank you that was one of my concerns about the Honor exercise are we off to one side of the pattern or in the middle of it and is it on or off leash. I have trouble understanding what I read sometimes and the classes I can get to are all about AKC.
> 
> Gateway would have been our first competition in Rally sigh so this whole walk into a ring and do stuff is brand new to her and I was last in an ob ring in the mid 80s...


With the honor, you are not standing with your dog, but across the ring. It appears the rules still say that you take the leash off and put your armband on it, behind the dog. (In the group stays, the leash now stays on. Not sure what you do with your number.) I THINK that the working team DOES NOT go between you and the dog.

I just don't have the money to get to shows like Gateway, so I'm experiencing a little bit of "show envy." Good luck, and win one for the honor of poodles!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I was going to wait until Sunday to enter her as her groomer and I were going to decide if she would be okay in altered Conformation (she is 2 weeks post spay plus I had her clipped down so I could care for her one handed) but UKC posted that the OB was almost full ie 20 of the 28 avaliable slots were filled so just quickly shot off her online entry. Sigh I went ahead and put her into the Obedience for all three days so who knows we may get lucky and add a UCD to her name. It would go nicely with her UCH and CGCA...

wry grin the reason we are making this show is that mom and my sister live across the river in Illinois and have offered us a room...


----------

